# Old-School quattro Gathering, Cumberland MD, Aug. 19-21 2005



## Coupeq20V (Mar 23, 2005)

*The second annual Old School Audi quattro gathering will be held from August 19th to August 21st, 2005! *
This is an event focused on older quattro models up to and including the 1995.5 S6, although those driving later Audis are welcome to attend. The event will kick off Friday the 19th with an informal get-together in Cumberland. Saturday features an amazing airport autocross, a fun mountain cruise, and a spectacular picnic. The event continues with another airport autocross on Sunday for those who wish to stay for another day of racing. 
Last year's event was a complete success, featuring several 20V coupes, 5000 Avants, Ur-S cars, and 90 sedans, along with a couple newer models, including an RS6! We're hoping to see even higher attendance this year, so we hope to see you there! 
As with last year's event, a special T-shirt has been designed to commemorate the event. This year's shirts are really a special design, and are printed in full color on high-quality white T-shirts. Shirts will be $15 each, and can be made in any size you like. To purchase shirts, please send an email to Dave Kraige with your quantity and sizing information. The shirts will be waiting for you when you arrive at the event! These also make great gifts for any Audi enthusiast! 
This is truly a great event for any Audi enthusiast. You will meet some great people, see some great cars, and have an absolute blast! We hope to see you in August! 
Costs: $30 per day for racing, $15 for picnic, $15 for T-shirt. 
More info on the 2005 Audi event info can be found here: 
http://www.personal.psu.edu/us...html 
A brief writeup of last year's even can be found here: 
http://www.personal.psu.edu/us...and/ 
Information about the sanctioning body (National Road Autosport) can be found here: 
http://www.nationalroadrally.com/index.html 
Please feel free to contact me with any questions at [email protected]
-Dave Kraige


----------

